# Yuri Bashmet is just the coolest viola player



## Stroopwafel

he is just so awesome! I love the way he plays, looks and the sound e makes out of the viola. He is my idol


----------



## KJohnson

It's nice to know that he's made such an impression on you. But your childish title and careless comment would hardly convince me to listen to his recordings if his name was unfamiliar to me.

If you really like this artist, care to tell us more about what makes him so special to you.


----------



## matsoljare

This:


----------



## haydnfan

Bashmet is great... my favorite recording of his is the Schnittke Viola Concerto. Such intense playing!


----------



## Vaneyes

Some favorites.


----------



## Stroopwafel

KJohnson said:


> It's nice to know that he's made such an impression on you. But your childish title and careless comment would hardly convince me to listen to his recordings if his name was unfamiliar to me.
> 
> If you really like this artist, care to tell us more about what makes him so special to you.


Ok, I like for the music he plays such as the Schumann - MarchenBilder and the Bruch double concerto for viola and clarinet. What I really like actually about him, is that he has something to say about himself and he is not your conventioanal 'pretty boy' if you know what I mean. 
Just because my comment is a tad mad or crazy doesnt mean i dont respect him or anything like that. I have various amounts of music by him as well, I love the noise he makes from the viola a]nd how he gives it a really rich sound full of in depth quality.
He is my musical idol.

Here is some of favourites.


----------

